# Bloodshot Minipult: how do I shoot without fork hits?



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Just got this beauty in the mail, Aluminum frame with an outstanding mirror finish. So thanks to Stephen....great customer service, packaging and product....However, after trying it out, this being the first time I'm shooting such a small slingshot I was getting fork hits. So I went ahead and threw on a lighter pouch, and that seem to have done the trick! Yet, still not sure on how to aim this beauty with OTT. I'm a side shooter, I hope some can help....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

theTurk said:


> Just got this beauty in the mail, Aluminum frame with an outstanding mirror finish. So thanks to Stephen....great customer service, packaging and product....However, after trying it out, this being the first time I'm shooting such a small slingshot I was getting fork hits. So I went ahead and threw on a lighter pouch, and that seem to have done the trick! Yet, still not sure on how to aim this beauty with OTT. I'm a side shooter, I hope some can help....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The topic should've been "How do I aim this slingshot", apologies....)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Sticl your Pouch at your anchor point (mouth, cheek, ear) and align the top band with the target. Let 'er fly. what were you shooting before this one? I don't achor, so I sight along the top band like a pool cue...


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

honorary pie said:


> Sticl your Pouch at your anchor point (mouth, cheek, ear) and align the top band with the target. Let 'er fly. what were you shooting before this one? I don't achor, so I sight along the top band like a pool cue...


I anchor on my cheek, yes but since the distance between the forks are so little every time I do that my shots go higher it seems...I'm still not over the fork hits I got either and don't think I have that confidence with it....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

honorary pie said:


> Sticl your Pouch at your anchor point (mouth, cheek, ear) and align the top band with the target. Let 'er fly. what were you shooting before this one? I don't achor, so I sight along the top band like a pool cue...


Oh yeah and I shoot ott

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Well, the forkhits are probably coming from your release or you're canting the frame, flipping the frame toward the target as you release can help avoid forkhits.. when I started out I revered this is the "holy s.hit" maneouver, in which you move the catapult before you can smack it..


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

tie those bands on the other way so the "trough" is up. The picture shows it pointed down. That should help with the forks hits.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

honorary pie said:


> Well, the forkhits are probably coming from your release or you're canting the frame, flipping the frame toward the target as you release can help avoid forkhits.. when I started out I revered this is the "holy s.hit" maneouver, in which you move the catapult before you can smack it..


You mean kinda like a PFS release?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

RyanJL said:


> tie those bands on the other way so the "trough" is up. The picture shows it pointed down. That should help with the forks hits.


The bands at the frame end? Or the pouch end ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

theTurk said:


> RyanJL said:
> 
> 
> > tie those bands on the other way so the "trough" is up. The picture shows it pointed down. That should help with the forks hits.
> ...


frame end. Video below from Nathan explains it perfectly around the 0:55-1:10 mark. It definately helped me dealing with fork hits. For aiming, just line up the bands, one on top of the other, place your target on top of your bands and release. Adjust aimming point according to your point of impact.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

theTurk said:


> yes but since the distance between the forks are so little every time I do that my shots go higher it seems.


either adjust your aiming point lower or your anchor point higher. A consistent anchor point is more important in my opinion so aiming lower would be the route I'd take. The target could easily sit and inch above your fork in your sight picture. If you're set on having the target sit right on your fork with your sight picture then you could shoot with less rubber. I'm only guessing when I say this but, those look to be 1" bands. 3/4" bands will still throw 3/8 & 7/16 steel fine at 10m and it would lower the point of impact.

Tons of options to adjust it the way you want. That's the beauty of the sport, total customization.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

This happens when ya start messing with smaller shooters, eventually switching back and forth will be a no--brainer.. but for now I'd practice either aiming lower, or anchoring higher, or NOT anchoring at all, either way, by the time you stop getting fork hits, you'll have your aim figured out naturally.. maybe make a cheap pfs and practice with that so you don't have to send that one back for a fork replacement.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

May be this helps . . .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Small frames rock!!! Take a little time to get used to. I had exactly the same thing happen. Just insisted on learning to shoot them! The aiming thing, I went to real heavy lead to bring the shots down.heavy ammo helps with the hand slaps too. Just keep shooting! That is a beautiful slingshot!!


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Peter Recuas said:


> May be this helps . . .


Thanks man, that's a great video. I'm going to try that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

If your original question still holds, how to avoid fork hits, then you might try twisting the pouch; it is not the only remedy but is an important one.

cheers,

jazz


----------

